

Show HN: Make navigating your music library super easy with Jam On Music App - jparouty
http:// https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/jam-on-music-player-play-+/id994911155

======
zz1
For some reason, I can't navigate to the linked URL ([http://](http://)
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/jam-on-music-player-
play-+/i...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/jam-on-music-player-
play-+/id994911155) )

Oh, well, now I see: you might want to take out [http://](http://)

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/jam-on-music-player-
play-+/i...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/jam-on-music-player-
play-+/id994911155)

------
Gys
'navigating your music library'

But in the description it says this app really is good at:

'Explore gives you basic recommendations on what you could listen to next so
you pick something relevant quickly and get back to whatever you're doing. The
Explore feature will continue to evolve in future versions of the app.'

'Discover shows you artists and music you might not know about that is similar
to the music you play and love.'

But this music would be external to my library ? Does it link to the free
'pre-view' links of iTunes ?

On a side note: the music I play is not necessarily the music I 'love' ;-) I
might just be experimenting or just 'in that mood'.

